# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  help me to put a readable & viewable  summary

## jimsenthil

pls help me in this formulating the same

----------


## AliGW

How would Excel know which of the data was for which drink when there are no drinks labels in the table? How do the groups A to E relate to the three drinks?

This is FAR from clear. Please explain in more detail.

----------


## jimsenthil

That's an sample requirment format from google, I want similar mix in A, B, C, D, E Which I furnished..

----------


## AliGW

OK - the only way to add Venn digrams in Excel is to use Smart Shapes. You cannot directly link them with a table of data.

----------

